# error de compilacion en el modulo oculto: modulo1



## fsuscr (Nov 25, 2010)

Hola, tengo una planilla que aparentemente apunta a una base de datos. Para que funcione, su creador recomienda bajar la seguridad de las macros. Aún haciendo esto y deshabilitando complementos no consigo que abra. Para peor cuelga excel con el mensaje del asunto y no cierra salvo que se reinicie el equipo. 
En una maquina con XP SP2 y office 2003 funciona, en otra (la que me importa) con Win 7 ultimate y el mismo office aparece este problema.
Subo los archivos para que los vean.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=J7O85IQV
Desde ya gracias por cualquier aporte que pudieran hacer. 
Fabio


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 25, 2010)

Lo major seria abrirlo con Macros deshabilitados y analizar Los macros para veer que hacen antes de habilitarlos. Usted debe de bus car codigo en el modulo del cuaderno o ulna rutina con nombre de auto_open en un ,modulo estandard


----------



## fsuscr (Nov 26, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta, Greg. El tema es que aún con los macros y complementos deshabilitados no abre. Aparece el mensaje de error en el modulo oculto: modulo1 y por mucho que se ponga ACEPTAR no abre ni permite hacer nada, ni siquiera cerrar excel. De este modo es imposible acceder a las macros o a cualquier otra opcion propia del archivo. Hoy intenté con Win 7 y Excel 2010 y lo mismo. Instalé Visual Basic 6... y nada. Será que hay alguna incompatibilidad con Win 7?, porque en una maquina con XP y office 2003 conseguí abrirlo.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Nov 26, 2010)

Si es Windows 7 64-bit, entonces es posible que haya algunas funciones API que utilicen la versión 32 bit, lo que generaría el error.


----------



## fsuscr (Nov 27, 2010)

Es Windows 7 de 32 bits... Empiezo a considerar una instalación de XP... Una pena, me gustaba el 7. Igual seguiré intentando y quizá a alguien se le ocurra la solución mágica, ja. Mis agradecimeintos serán infinitos.


----------



## mesiascibernetico (May 21, 2015)

Para los que tienen el problema en WINDOWS 7 Y EXCEL 2007 

Que al abrir archivos de EXCEL que contienen macros, y funcionaban  bien en XP, y ahora al correlos en WINDOWS 7, sale el siguiente error: 

“error de compilacion en el módulo oculto: ThisWorkbook”  


y no deja ejecutar las macros de la hoja. 

LA SOLUCION ES BUSCAR EL ARCHIVO CompatUI.dll en windows/system32 en un equipo con windows xp y copiarlo en windows/system32 del win 7

  LISTO!!!!


----------

